# Time Cert/Heli Coil inserts for Stihl trimmer



## AT sawyer (Jul 3, 2011)

Looking for some advice on repairing stripped threads on a Stihl FS-85 string trimmer. The torx screws holding the pull cord assemblies were overtightened on several of our trimmers and stripped out the threads. I took one a local dealer to see how he'd do it, but he used some kind of epoxy that didn't work for crap. I've seen steel inserts advertised as a permanent fix but thought I'd ask here:

Is there enough metal in the head of an FS-85 to take the drilling and tapping for an insert?

What's the depth stop necessary to keep me from ruining the powerhead when I drill out the new hole? 

Are the steel inserts a good permanent fix? 

Pro/con experience with Time Cert and Helicoil?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Grace Tree (Jul 3, 2011)

I don't know the anatomy of the trimmer but I've doing Helicoil repairs for 50 years with pretty good luck.
Phil


----------



## indiansprings (Jul 3, 2011)

I don't have an 85, I've 3 fs 80's and a fs74 and a 90R so I can't speak to the amount of metal. But I've had excellent results on the heli-coils, I've never had one fail, I've used them on farm equipment and on a car block where a intake bolt had been stripped. Just be sure and use the right size bit, they sell kits with the bit and everything you need, it is very easy to do.


----------



## AT sawyer (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks. I'll get a kit for sure, as this will likely be a recurring problem.


----------



## heyduke (Jul 6, 2011)

*time-certs and helicoils*

i've used both the time-cert and helicoil inserts. i usually prefer the time-certs for chainsaws and such, especially in a "blind" bore where you cant break out the bottom of a helicoil. i'd use a helicoil to fix my ford.

larry


----------



## AT sawyer (Jul 6, 2011)

The Time cert inserts looked short, but if they're steel, it'll be an improvement over the worn aluminum threads.


----------



## heyduke (Jul 7, 2011)

*time-certs vs helicoil*

although steel is stronger, aluminum has an advantage of being self-locking. the best thing is to keep gorillas (or ground men) out of the shop.

larry


----------



## Saw Bones (Jul 18, 2011)

AT sawyer said:


> Looking for some advice on repairing stripped threads on a Stihl FS-85 string trimmer. The torx screws holding the pull cord assemblies were overtightened on several of our trimmers and stripped out the threads. I took one a local dealer to see how he'd do it, but he used some kind of epoxy that didn't work for crap. I've seen steel inserts advertised as a permanent fix but thought I'd ask here:
> 
> Is there enough metal in the head of an FS-85 to take the drilling and tapping for an insert?
> 
> ...



I have used helicoils on motorcycles, cars, lawn mowers, and other applications and I have never had a problem.


----------



## AT sawyer (Aug 15, 2011)

*Purchased the Time Cert*

The M5X08 Time Cert kit with the 7.6 inserts worked perfectly for the FS-series weeders I repaired. Paid for itself the first time I used it. So easy, a Shop Gorilla could do it.


----------

